# Well... (1 Viewer)



## moderan (Jun 5, 2010)

I know, I know, deep subject *ducks*
After six months of fulltime hunting and several red herrings, I found a job. Not only that, a good one. I start Tuesday, doing telephone tech support for a large cable/telephone/ISP provider, for probably not enough money considering all of the stupid I'm letting myself in for.
This means I'll be spending less time here. *stop applauding*
Plus, tomorrow is Dammit's fourth birthday.


----------



## ash somers (Jun 5, 2010)

congratulations, mod!
i hope it works out for you 
i'm glad, i mean i'm sorry, i mean 
he he you know what i mean *wink*

and who the hell is Dammit?


----------



## moderan (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Ash, I think...this handsome little feller is Dammit:


----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!! Although we'll miss you. I'm sure that you'll get some interesting stories out of this experience.


----------



## darknite_johanne (Jun 7, 2010)

So that's why I javen't been seeing more of you lately. But I'll bet you'll be online most of my time. lol!


----------



## Foxee (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on officially landing the job, what a relief. 

Happy Birthday, Dammit! (And there's something I never thought I'd say!)


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2010)

That's awesome, Mod. Congratulations!


----------



## moderan (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, y'all. Yes, I officially have the job, now I just need to figure out how to get home. Something will get worked out.


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice job, Mod! I'm happy for you...and gonna miss you around here *sniffs*. I know you'll still visit though!

xo


----------



## moderan (Jun 7, 2010)

Job's only 8-10  hours a day
I can come here and cause trouble at least half of that.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 7, 2010)

congrats mod!  your bunny looks tasty!


----------



## moderan (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck catching Dammit to eat him. But thanks.


----------



## Foxee (Jun 7, 2010)

With a name like Dammit, he has to be good.


----------



## moderan (Jun 7, 2010)

He's so good, he's bad. But he likes his girlbunnies, and protects them, which definitely makes him endearing:


----------



## Red_Venus (Jun 7, 2010)

Awww. What cute bunnies! My daughter just started squealing at the pictures...so if you hear a high-pitched shreeking where you are, it's probably her. (She loves rabbits...well ALL animals, but esp rabbits)


----------



## moderan (Jun 7, 2010)

Bunnies make the best housepests. And yeah, they're so impossibly cute that even an old meanie like me likes em.
The smaller breeds are just the right size, as you can see by the comparison to Tennessee (in the background). Dammit weighs about as much as a medium-sized cat (8 lbs) and can hold his own in a fight.


----------



## Eluixa (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats Mod, and Hoppity Birthday Dammit!


----------



## moderan (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you doubly.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 14, 2010)

moderan said:


> I found a job. Not only that, a good one. I start Tuesday, doing telephone tech support for a large cable/telephone/*ISP provider*, for probably not enough money *considering all of the stupid I'm letting myself in for*.


 
1) You should fit right in.



2)
Customer: "There are smoke and flames coming from my computer."
Tech Support: "Uh, hang up, unplug the computer from the wall, and call the local fire department."
Customer: "That's not the problem. I need to know how to do a backup. Fastest possible method."


----------



## NathanBrazil (Jun 15, 2010)

Ox couldn't help himself.  Just gots to get in his digs.


----------



## virginia (Jun 28, 2010)

Moderan, 

it's a bit late - you'll practically be retired by now - but congratulations on securing the job. I'm sure you'll do really well.

Virginia

P.S. I love the pictures of your rabbits!


----------

